

The Programmer and the Stone Statue - hodgesmr
http://janogonzalez.com/2013/12/27/the-programmer-and-the-stone-statue.html

======
shearnie
The master then showed the programmer the statue's revision history.

~~~
thejosh
"What a crappy statue, who did this POS"

One revision history later... "oh good god, it was me".

------
mey
The originals -
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/koans.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/koans.html)

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_koan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_koan)

~~~
StefanKarpinski
I have to say that I like this koan quite a bit more than the original
programmer koans, which have always struck me as disappointingly shallow and
rather more like knock-knock jokes.

~~~
emilyst
They _are_ jokes.

~~~
StefanKarpinski
Real koans often have a joke-like quality to them as well – both jokes and
koans tend to entail a sudden shift of perspective – but the original
programmer koans have no element of enlightenment.

------
jspark
For those interested in more of these programming related koans:
[http://thecodelesscode.com/](http://thecodelesscode.com/)

------
tofof
Okay, I'll bite. I don't get it.

~~~
breadbox
One possible interpretation: Things that are valuable (be it artistic
creations or useful tools) will overshadow their inventors. If you want your
work to be recognized, then you should care more about your work than about
being recognized for it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _Things that are valuable (be it artistic creations or useful tools) will
> overshadow their inventors._ //

Almost all the artistic works that I can recognise on sight I have an idea who
the artist was/is. Often you can see a work for the first time and have a
guess at the artist. I don't think it works really - maybe for certain areas
and/or with historic pieces (like who carved the Lewis Chessmen?)?

------
papaver
the point of art (code) should not be for recognition. create for the sake of
taking the journey of creation, its much more fulfilling, and let others enjoy
or not the creation. many famous artists were dead long before they were
recognized for their brilliance.

------
madaxe_again
20,000,000 people used our software last year. Perhaps 100 of them know who we
are. I find this oddly gratifying, in some variety of Wizard-of-Oz type
fashion.

